# D3tailed Car Care - 12 yrs of Grime, BMW CI Interior Detail



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to another write up from D3tailed Car Care, for more upto date goings on please follow us on facebook and twitter.

Here we have a 2002 BMW 3 series Coupe, and 1 very dirty interior. Not been deep cleaned since new and had some rather filthy leather and being cream looked even worse.

Products used:
Henry Hoover
Steam Cleaner
20x microfibres
Megs carpet brush
AS leather cleaner
Vikan leather brush
AS brisk
AS g101
AS finish
AS crystal clear glass cleaner
AS tango for the shuts.

Time taken 5 hrs and some sore knuckles.

Process:

The full interior was given a good hoover and brush out and any rubbish removed, ashtrays taken out and left to soak in some g101.

Next up the door cards, firstly a light steam over to lift some of the grime, followed by a good scrub with some leather cleaner and g101 followed by a gentle steam and wipe with a mf, the shuts were cleaned using tango.

The leather was pretty much the same process but with just steam and leather cleaner/brush and wipe.

The carpets were given a good spray with brisk and then scrubbed and wiped up with some mf's, finally once all the interior had been cleaned inc the seat runners and all compartments with the steamer then plastics were then dressed using AS finish and finally glass cleaned.

The interior is being done later this week so keep your eyes peeled for that...

You ready for the pics......

50/50's





































Finished pics:




































































































Thanks for looking.

Paul

More write ups to come
Audi TT Correction/interior/engine and wheel refurb
Ferrari F430 spider Enhancement detail
Honda Civic Correction Detail​


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looking good Paul.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Crikey Paul that leather was hanging!

Great transformation :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Jesus! That was some manky leather seats what a difference. Nice work.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turn around mate :thumb:

Did you hand clean the carpets using just AS brisk? What dilution did you use mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Great turn around mate :thumb:
> 
> Did you hand clean the carpets using just AS brisk? What dilution did you use mate?


Thanks, yes just a hand clean think it was 10:1 good scrub and then used a few mf's to scrub again.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

wow, well done. Didn't sound so bad when you were on the phone YUK!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Envy Valeting said:


> wow, well done. Didn't sound so bad when you were on the phone YUK!


Cheers Tim, yeah was pretty grim to say the least... :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job Paul


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Fantastic job, nice one!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Grand Job :thumb: good to see interior for a change was working today on big old merc sleeper cab that took some work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:doublesho shocking , amazing 50/50 shots

love the wood, great work an a happy customer me thinks:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments, got the owners wife black Honda Jazz to do tomorrow and thursday, hope its not this bad ;-)


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

same colour in my old bmw coupe, although mines was clean, that was disgusting before you cleaned it! 

lovely interior once again


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Cracking transformation. Did the owner know what colour the leather was supposed to be?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work on that leather


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Huw said:


> Cracking transformation. Did the owner know what colour the leather was supposed to be?


He was pretty shocked, I just can't believe people let there cars get into this state to start with.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Paul, massive difference! Looks brand new now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I honestly can't believe that's 12 years of interior, it looks brand new now, great work there, very welldone.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

That's some seriously dirty leather!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, that was filty, great turn around


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Christ!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome turn around. My mate also has cream leathers in his 330ci and they are started to get to a state. So steam cleaner and a leather cleaner is all thats needed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

waqasr said:


> Awesome turn around. My mate also has cream leathers in his 330ci and they are started to get to a state. So steam cleaner and a leather cleaner is all thats needed?


Yes just a light steam then good few hours scrubbing with a brush and leather cleaner, I've had to order some dye just for the bolster for him but that hasn't been done yet.


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

fantastic result. that was in bad shape. nice job!


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic interior clean. What steam cleaner do you have?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good stuff Paul.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Exellent!! Brilliant job


Chris


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job, but wouldn't you have to leave it to 2014 to get 12 years of grime in a 2002 car?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I love interior detail! Great job mate!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Massive improvement there Paul! The owner must have been floored by the difference mate!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------

